# Guys... you have to watch this!!!



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Brene Brown: The power of vulnerability


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

never_giving_up said:


> Brene Brown: The power of vulnerability


That is great and I agree what she says is probably at the heart of it all. How to unnumb yourself appears to be harder than just giving up your crutches from my experience though and how to do the things like beeing seen and to open your heart to vulnerability doesn't appear to be something you can just choose to suddenly do though but I agree somehow we need to find a way to do that. Keep sharing what you find mate, I think you are on the right track


----------

